# Changer l'icone d'un serveur... C'est possible ?



## pierrep (7 Mai 2012)

Salut,

j'aimerai avoir une icone personnalisée pour mon serveur NAS (un Lacie Network Space 2), histoire de le retrouver plus rapidement parmi la liste des autres serveurs...
L'icone par défaut représente un moniteur Apple Cinema Display et il semble impossible de la changer par un simple copier-coller.
Existe-t-il un moyen de le faire en modifiant une ressource sytème ou autre ?
J'ai fait pas mal de recherche sur le web, sans succès...

Merci à ceux qui me mettront sur une piste !


Note : Question déjà posée sur les forums MacBidouille, sans réponse pour l'instant...


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Essai avec Liteicon.


----------



## pierrep (8 Mai 2012)

Malheureusement, ni LiteIcon, ni CandyBar, ne permettent de changer l'icone d'un serveur...
Merci quand même Christophe31


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider, compte tenu du fait que je n'ai jamais essayé sur des serveurs distants et que je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure c'est transposable à des volumes présentant des formats non-Apple, mais pour ajouter une icône à mes volumes HFS+ (disque principal, disques externes, clés USB, fichiers DMG), j'opère de la façon suivante :
- je copie le fichier de l'icône (format .icns) dans le dossier racine du volume, en le renommant en *.VolumeIcon.icns* (il devient alors un fichier caché, du fait du point au début de son nom)
- je positionne le flag C du volume avec la commande SetFile (fournie avec le kit de développement)

Par exemple, si le volume s'appelle _Disque2_, qu'il est monté, et que je dispose d'un fichier d'icône _Icon.icns_ dans le dossier courant, alors sous Terminal je tape les commandes :
	
	



```
mv Icon.icns /Volumes/Disque2/.VolumeIcon.icns
SetFile -a C /Volumes/Disque2
```


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------

Je viens d'essayer sur un serveur AFP, et j'arrive également à changer les icônes des différents volumes qu'il contient lorsqu'ils sont montés.

Toutefois, l'icône du serveur lui-même, qui correspond à un moniteur, reste inchangé... Il me semble que finalement, cela ne doit pas correspondre à ce que tu recherches.


----------



## pierrep (11 Mai 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse PA5CAL,
Effectivement ce n'est pas la solution.

En fait, je crois comprendre en gros le fonctionnement : l'icone attribuée à un serveur depend de son type :
 si un mac est détecté, il va aller chercher le modèle (PowerMac6,1 par exemple) et attribuer l'icone du mac en question
 si un PC Windows est détecté, il attribue la fameuse icone "écran bleu"
 si rien de connu est détecté, c'est l'icone générique (le LCD Apple)
Voir PJ...







Le problème reste entier...


----------

